# Peterborough/Millbrook area teachers



## Mooh (Mar 7, 2007)

I'm looking for a guitar teacher in the Peterborough/Millbrook area for one of my students who is moving there. 

Any suggestions, recommendations folks?

Peace, Mooh.


----------



## Mooh (Mar 7, 2007)

That would be the Peterborough/Millbrook area in Ontario. Sorry for the confusion.

Peace, Mooh.


----------



## Mooh (Mar 7, 2007)

Anyone?

Thanks.

Peace, Mooh.


----------



## cheezyridr (Jun 8, 2009)




----------



## Mooh (Mar 7, 2007)

cheezyridr said:


>


Ha ha ha! Love that flick. Bueller? Bueller?

Peace, Mooh.


----------



## bw66 (Dec 17, 2009)

The only thing I would suggest, given the silence your inquiry has generated is to go to Ed's Music and ask for recommendations.


----------



## shoretyus (Jan 6, 2007)

Bud's music has a bunch if teachers. I know one personally ,Ryan Browne, but I think he teaches bass... not sure.. but they have been around for ever....


----------



## Mooh (Mar 7, 2007)

Okay, that's a good start. 

The student who is moving there has been very enthusiastic and a good practiser. I'd like to see him continue.

Peace, Mooh.


----------



## cheezyridr (Jun 8, 2009)

if you were in toronto i could hook you up with a great teacher.


----------



## gtone (Nov 1, 2009)

Bud Monahan's House of Guitars used to be *the* place to go in Peterpatch 32 yrs ago for gear sales, lessons - the works. Bud was soft-spoken, but his shop rocked our worlds in the late 70's!


----------

